# لاول مرة Coulson and Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 3



## عثمان الراوي (1 أغسطس 2010)

لاول مرة الجزء الناقص من مجموعة 
Coulson and Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 3, Third Edition: Chemical and Biochemical Reactors & Process Control​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NCZI187Z
او
http://mediafire.com/download.php?bp7z0xhar1wv6vs
او
http://ifile.it/23d14ck/cr62534t22akAKEW934MS.rar​


----------



## correng (2 أغسطس 2010)

gazak allah khera


----------



## eng_medhat51 (2 أغسطس 2010)

من أنت ؟ حقيقى من أنت ؟ 
كل مواضيعك مميزة كيف؟
أرجو من مهندس المحبة وضع صفحة خاصة لعثمان الراوى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ودوما إلى الأمام .......


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## safa aldin (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز عثمان الراوي


----------



## مهندسة وبكيفي (19 أكتوبر 2010)

تشكراااااااات أخي المبدع


----------



## جزائري مسلم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل و جزاك كل الخير


----------



## علي_حمود (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## amine48 (17 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير *
موضوع جد مميز​


----------



## Eng Omar_chemical (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## safa aldin (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز عثمان الراوي


----------



## احمد البدوي يعقوب (19 فبراير 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## أبومحمد المياديني (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## ايسر السعدي (30 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووورررررر 
موضوع حيل مميز


----------



## الاخت الوفية (31 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## king baghdad (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سراب الغريب (12 مايو 2011)

جزيت الجنه ..


----------



## حسين العنبكي (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------

